# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  लन्दन ओलिंपिक (अपडेट)

## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय हॉकी टीम का ओलिंपिक अभियान सोमवार से शुरू होगा। टीम अपना पहला मुकाबला बीजिंग ओलिंपिक की सेमीफाइनलिस्ट नीदरलैंड के खिलाफ खेलेगी। 

विश्व में दसवें नंबर की टीम भारत को वर्ल्ड नंबर तीन नीदरलैंड के खिलाफ जीत हासिल करने के लिए कड़ी मेहनत करनी होगी। भारत ऐसी टीम के खिलाफ अपना पहला मैच खेलेगा, जिसने १९९६ और २क्क्क् में खिताब जीता। भारत के बाद नीदरलैंड ही ऐसी टीम है जिसने हॉकी में लगातार स्वर्ण जीता है। 


खेलने के लिए उत्साहित हैं हम : भारतीय कप्तान और गोलकीपर भरत छेत्री ने कहा, ‘कोच माइकल नोब्स के मार्गदर्शन में हम पूरी तैयारी के साथ मैदान पर उतरेंगे। हमने ओलिंपिक के लिए कड़ी मेहनत की है। हम अब खेलने के लिए उत्साहित हैं। हमसे अब और इंतजार नहीं होता। नीदरलैंड की टीम काफी मजबूत है, लेकिन हम भी अपना दम खम दिखाने को बेताब हैं। हम लंबे समय से नीदरलैंड के खिलाफ नहीं खेले हैं, लेकिन यह मायने नहीं रखता। मायने यह रखता है कि हम कितना अच्छा खेल पाते हैं। मैं अच्छे से जानता हूं कि चार साल पहले क्वालीफाई नहीं कर पाने पर हम पर क्या बीती थी। अब हमें ओलिंपिक में खेलने का मौका मिला है। 

डच खिलाड़ी नूजेर होंगे दीवार : भारत और जीत के बीच सबसे बड़ी दीवार नीदरलैंड के स्टार खिलाड़ी टेन डी नूजेर होंगे। छह सौ से भी अधिक अंतरराष्ट्रीय मैचों में २क्क् से भी अधिक गोल दागने वाले नूजेर का यह पांचवां ओलिंपिक है। 

पहले नूजेर और पेनल्टी कॉर्नर विशेषज्ञ ताएके ताएकेमा को टीम में शामिल नहीं किया गया है। इस कारण कोच पाल वान एस को आलोचनाओं का शिकार होना पड़ा। इसके बाद नूजेर को टीम में शामिल किया गया, लेकिन ताएके चोट के कारण टीम में जगह नहीं बना सके। 




नूजेर हमें परेशान कर सकते हैं, लेकिन हम उनकी ताकत से पूरी तरह से वाकिफ हैं। हम भी पूरी तैयारी से मैदान में उतरेंगे। हमारे खिलाड़ियों ने जो मेहनत की है, उसे मैदान पर दिखाने का समय आ गया है। नीदरलैंड के खेल की तकनीक आक्रामक है और हम उन्हें कोई मौका नहीं देंगे। - माइकल नॉब्स, कोच, भारतीय टीम

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*ओलिंपिक में आज भारत*
*मुक्केबाजी*
शाम 7 बजे (पहला राउंड-60 किलोग्राम वर्ग)
जय भगवान बनाम एंड्रिक एलिसोप (सेशेल्स)
--------------
*तीरंदाजी*
1:30 दोपहर
महिला टीम का पदक राउंड
दीपिका, वोम्बोयला, चक्रस्वेरी
डेनमार्क से होगा मुकाबला
-----------------------------
*निशानेबाजी: 1:30 बजे दोपहर*

महिला: 10 मीटर एयर पिस्टल
हीना सिद्ध और अन्नुराज सिंह
*बैडमिंटन : 6:18 शाम*
सायना नेहवाल बनाम सबरीना
स्विट्जरलैंड
---------------
*मिश्रित युगल*
5:30 बजे शाम
ज्वाला-दीपू बनाम लेबोर्न-जूत डेनमार्क

*टेनिस पुरुष सिंगल*: शाम 4 बजेसोमदेव बनाम जार्को- फिनलैंड*टेनिस पुरुष डबल्स*
भूपति-बोपन्ना- रात 10 बजे
पेस-विष्णुवर्धन - रात 11 बजे

*खेल इवेंट स्वर्ण*
तीरंदाजी महिला टीम -1
साइकिलिंग महिला रोड रेस - 1
डाइविंग महिला सिंक्रोनाइज्ड 3 मी -1
तलवारबाजी पुरुष व्यक्तिगत सब्रे - 1
जूडो महिला 52 किग्रा पुरुष 66 किग्रा -2
शूटिंग महिला 10 मीटर पिस्टल और महिला स्कीट - 2
स्वीमिंग 100 मीटर बटरफ्लाय, पुरुष 
100 मीटर ब्रेस्टस्ट्रोक, महिला 
400 मीटर फ्री स्टाइल, पुरुष 
चार गुना 100 मी. फ्री स्टाइल रिले -4
भारोत्तोलन महिला 53 और पुरुष 56 किग्रा -2 
नोट- इन 14 स्वर्ण पदकों में से भारत आज सिर्फ दो पदकों के लिए मैदान संभालेगा। तीरंदाजी में दीपिका, बोम्बायला और चक्रोवोलू तथा शूटिंग में 10 मीटर एयर पिस्टल में हिना सिद्धू और अन्नुराज सिंह निशाना साधेंगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

[लंदन ओलिंपिक में भारत को पहला मेडल मिला है। निशानेबाज गगन नारंग ने 10 मीटर एयर राइफल स्पर्धा में कांस्य पदक जीता है। फाइनल राउंड मुकाबले में 103.1 (कुल 701.1) के स्कोर के साथ नारंग तीसरे स्थान पर रहे।
 स्पर्धा का गोल्ड मेडल रोमानिया के एलिन जॉर्ज मोल्दोविनेउ (कुल स्*कोर 702.1) को मिला, जबकि इटली के निकोलो कैम्प्रियानी (कुल स्*कोर 701.5) दूसरे स्थान पर रहे। नारंग के मेडल जीतने के साथ ही पदक सूची में भारत का नाम भी शामिल हो गया है। इस सूची में भारत 22वें पायदान पर है। चीन सबसे अधिक पदकों के साथ पहले नंबर पर है।
 गगन के पिता बीएस नारंग ने बेटे की जीत पर खुशी जताते हुए कहा, 'हम गोल्ड की उम्मीद कर रहे थे लेकिन यह भी अच्छी उपलब्धि है। इस पदक से अगले दो इवेंट में बेहतर करने की प्रेरणा मिलेगी।' गगन की मां ने भी बेटे को शुभकामनाएं दी और आगे बेहतर करने की उम्मीद जताई। राष्ट्रपति और प्रधानमंत्री ने गगन नारंग को उनकी इस उपलब्धि पर बधाई दी है। भारत सरकार ने गगन को आईएएस अफसर का ओहदा देने का ऐलान किया है। वहीं, हरियाणा सरकार ने अपने राज्*य के इस खिलाड़ी को बतौर ईनाम एक करोड़ रुपये देने का ऐलान किया है ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## satya_anveshi

चक दे इंडिया..........

----------


## ingole

*पहले मेडल की बधाई ...............*

----------


## Badtameez

भई वाह ! कांस्य ही सही, कुछ तो हाथ लगा।

----------


## satya_anveshi

भारतीय हॉकी टीम आज एक संघर्षपूर्ण मुक़ाबले में नीदरलेंड की टीम से हार गई। मैच वाकई रोमांचक हुआ था। हालांकि विदेशी टीम का खेल भारतीय टीम से कहीं बेहतर था पर भारतीय खिलाड़ियों ने शानदार जुझारूपन का परिचय देते हुए मैच पर पकड़ बनाए राखी। मुझसे यदि आज के खेल के बारे में पूछा जाए तो मैं कहूँगा कि आज भारतीय डिफेंस अपनी थोड़ी लय में दिखा, पासिंग दमदार नहीं थी लेकिन कुछ खिलाड़ियों जिनमें मुख्य रूप से सरदार सिंह इनके अलावा संदीप सिंह और उथप्पा ने मुझे प्रभावित किया। भारतीय टीम को थोड़े और सुधार की जरूरत है।
कुल मिलाकर टीम का प्रदर्शन अपने से कहीं श्रेष्ठ डच टीम के सामने औसत रहा, इसे संतोषजनक माना जा सकता है।
भारत ने पहले हाफ में 2 गोल से पिछड़ने के बाद दूसरे हाफ में शानदार वापसी की और स्कोर बराबर कर दिया पर तीसरे गोल ने मेरी खुशी को हल्की चिंता में तब्दील कर दिया। अंत में जब 45 सेकंड शेष थे तब भारत ने एक पेनल्टी कॉर्नर की अपील की पर मैच रेफरी ने विवादास्पद तरीके से इसे खारिज कर दिया अन्यथा शायद मैच की सूरत कुछ और ही होती।
अगले मैच के लिए टीम को शुभकामनाओं के साथ मैं बेन टेन अपनी उँगलियों को विराम देता हूँ।

----------


## ingole



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारत के सुशील कुमार यहां चल रहे ओलिंपिक में 66 किलोग्राम फ्री स्*टाइल कुश्*ती के फाइनल में जापान के पहलवान तासुहिरो योनेमित्*सु से हार गए। तासुहिरो ने सुशील को 3-1 से हराया। (यहां क्लिक करके देखिए सुशील की फाइनल फाइट का वीडियो)
सुशील कुमार गोल्डन फाइट भले ही हार गए लेकिन रजत पदक जीतकर उन्होंने देश का दिल जीत लिया।
वहीं ओलिंपिक गोल्डन मैच फाइट से ठीक पहले सुशील की तबियत बिगड़ गई थी। उन्हें डिहाईड्रेशन की शिकायत हो गई थी भारतीय रेसलिंग फेडरेशन के अध्यक्ष राजसिंह ने कहा, 'फाइनल से ठीक पहले सुशील की तबियत खराब हो गई थी। सुशील को दो बार बॉथरूम भी जाना पड़ा था। सेमिफाइनल मुकाबले में सुशील को चोट भी लगी थी जिसके कारण वो उदास भी थे। सुशील कुमार ने अनफिट होते हुए भी फाइट लड़ी।'
ओलिंपिक में सिल्वर मेडल जीतने पर हरियाणा सरकार सुशील कुमार को अकेडमी खोलने के लिए जमीन और ढेड़ करोड़ रुपये का नकद इनाम देगी। यही नहीं दिल्ली सरकार ने भी सुशील कुमार को एक करोड़ रुपये देने का ऐलान किया है। 
इससे पहले बेहद रोमांचक सेमीफाइनल (देखें तस्वीरें) मुकाबले में सुशील ने कजाकिस्*तान के अकजुरेक तानतारोव को 3-1 से हराया। सुशील का लंदन ओलिंपिक में सिल्*वर मेडल पक्*का हो गया है और वह गोल्*ड से बस एक कदम दूर हैं। सुशील ओलिंपिक में मेडल रिपीट करने वाले पहले भारतीय बन गए हैं।
सुशील ने आज अपने पहले बाउट में बीजिंग ओलिंपिक के गोल्*ड मेडलिस्*ट रहे तुर्की के रमजान शाहीन को हराया। क्*वालिफिकेशन राउंड के इस मुकाबले में सुशील ने 3-1 से जीत हासिल की और क्*वार्टर फाइनल में प्रवेश कर लिया। पहले राउंड में दो अंक से पिछड़ने के बाद सुशील ने दूसरे राउंड में जबरदस्*त वापसी की। इसके बाद उन्*होंने तीसरा राउंड अपने नाम कर शानदार जीत दर्ज की। 
क्*वार्टर फाइनल में उजबेकिस्*तान के पहलवान इफ्तियार नवरुजव को 3-1 से हराकर सुशील सेमीफाइनल में पहुंचे। सेमीफाइनल में सुशील ने पहला राउंड 3-0 के अंतर से जीता। इसके बाद दूसरे राउंड में कजाक पहलवान ने शानदार वापसी करते हुए मुकाबला 3-0 से जीता। तीसरे और निर्णायक राउंड के पहले 26 सेकंड में भी कजाक पहलवान ने तीन अंक अर्जित कर जबरदस्त बढ़त बना ली। लेकिन इस राउंड के अंतिम एक मिनट 36 सेंकड में सुशील ने जबरदस्त खेल दिखाया। सुशील ने इस दौरान 6 अंक अर्जित किए और धमाकेदार अंदाज में फाइनल में प्रवेश किया। 
लंदन ओलिंपिक में भारत की झोली में अब छह पदक आ गए हैं। चार साल पहले बीजिंग ओलिंपिक में कांस्*य पदक जीतकर देश का नाम रोशन करने वाले सुशील से गोल्*ड मेडल की उम्मीद है। महाबली सतपाल के शिष्*य सुशील चार बार कॉमनवेल्थ चैंपियन रह चुके हैं। सुशील ने एक बार एशियन चैंपियनशिप भी जीती है। उन्होनें 2010 में कॉमनवेल्थ गेम्स में गोल्ड जीता मेडल भी था। 
(फोटो: रविवार को सेमीफाइनल में कजाकिस्*तान के अकजुरेक तानतारोव को हराने के बाद सुशील कुमार)
VIDEO: सुशील की गोल्डन मैच फाइट का एक-एक पल

----------


## ingole

*कोई बात नहीं दोस्त.................रजत पदक तो मिल गया..........मेरी तरफ से बहुत बहुत बधाई.!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *कोई बात नहीं दोस्त.................रजत पदक तो मिल गया..........मेरी तरफ से बहुत बहुत बधाई.!!!!!!!!!!!*



सुशील इस रियल हीरो , जब भी कुश्ती लड़ी दिल से लड़ी कभी लगा ही नहीं टाइम पास हो रहा है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## suman garg

SUSHEEL KUMAR WELDONE


>

----------


## ingole

*शानदार और दुनिया को चकाचौंध कर देने वाले के  बाद लंदन ओलिंपिक का समापन समारोह भी रंगारंग हुआ  । अंतिम वक्त में सुशील कुमार ने सिल्वर जीत कर भारत के  लिए ओलिंपिक के समापन को और खास बना दिया । 
बहरहाल, रंगारंग समापन के साथ ही चार साल के इंतजार की उल्टी  गिनती शुरू हो गई। अब खेल और खिलाडि़यों का यह मेला 2016 में ब्राजील के  रियो डि जेनेरियो में लगेगा। लंदन ओलिंपिक में अमेरिका ने 46 गोल्ड सहित  कुल 104 पदक अपनी झोली में डाले और पदक तालिका में शीर्ष पर रहा। भारत दो  सिल्वर और चार कांस्य पदकों के साथ 55वें स्थान पर रहा। 
समापन  समारोह में ब्रिटेन के कई जाने माने गायकों ने ज़बर्दस्त कार्यक्रम पेश  किया और दर्शकों का मन मोह लिया। डेविड अर्नोल्ड के निर्देशन में संगीतमय  और रंगारंग समापन समारोह का आयोजन किया गया जिसमें ईसाइयों के सर्वोच्च  धर्मगुरू पोप बेनेडिक्ट 16 भी मौजूद थे। ढाई घंटे का यह समापन समारोह  भारतीय समयानुसार रविवार रात 1.30 बजे शुरू हुआ।
ओलिंपिक के मंच पर पोप  की मौजूदगी ने समापन समारोह की शान में चार चांद लगा दिए। संगीत का जादू  बिखेरने के लिए 90 के दशक की चार्ट टॉपर, स्पाइस गर्ल्स ने मुख्य ओलिंपिक  स्टेडियम में अपनी प्रस्तुति दी। स्पाइस गर्ल्स के अलावा 'द हू', और 'बीडी  आई' पॉप बैंड ने भी मंच पर अपना जलवा बिखेरा। समापन समारोह में लंदन  ओलंपिक खेलों के मुख्य अंशों की वीडियो दिखाई गई। इस दौरान पुरुषों की  मैराथन का पदक वितरण समारोह, एथलीटों की परेड और अगले ओलिंपिक के मेजबान  रियो डी जेनेरो की प्रस्तुति भी हुई।*

----------


## ingole

*....इसलिए याद रहेगा यह ओलिंपिक-   
अंधत्व के बावजूद द. कोरियाई खिलाड़ी ह्यून के तीरंदाजी में वल्र्ड रिकार्ड बनाने के लिए..। 
कृत्रिम पैरों के सहारे द. अफ्रीका का पिक्टोरियस के ४०० मीटर दौड़ के फाइनल में पहुंचने के लिए..  
12 अगस्त को सुशील ने सिल्वर मेडल जीता।  
11 अगस्त को योगेश्वर दत्त ने कुश्ती में कांस्य पदक जीता। 
08 अगस्त को मेरीकॉम ने मुक्केबाजी में कांस्य जीता।
  04 अगस्त को साइना नेहवाल को बैडमिंटन में कांस्य पदक मिला।
  03 अगस्त में विजय कुमार ने निशानेबाजी में सिल्वर जीता।  
30 जुलाई को गगन नारंग ने निशानेबाजी में जीता कांस्य।*

----------


## ingole

*...और इसलिए भुलाना चाहेंगे लंदन ओलिंपिक को- 
बीजिंग के स्वर्ण और कांस्य विजेता अभिनव व विजेंद्र इस बार नाकाम।  
फिक्सिंग उजागर।
 द. कोरिया, चीन, इंडोनेशिया के बैडमिंटन खिलाड़ी जानबूझकर मैच हारे।
  हमारी हॉकी एक भी मैच नहीं जीत पाई। 
12 देशों की स्पर्धा में टीम 12वें नंबर पर रही। 
*

----------


## ingole

*भारत के लिए यह ओलिंपिक शानदार रहा। कुल छह पदक भारत के खाते में आए। अंतिम  दिन सुशील कुमार ने 66 किलोग्राम के फ्रीस्टाइल वर्ग में रजत पदक जीत कर  लंदन ओलिंपिक में भारत को छठी पदक सफलता दिलाई। भारत छह पदकों की आस लिए  लंदन गया था, जो साकार हो गया। सुशील को अब सवा चार करोड़ रुपए नकद और तीन  किलो सोना मिलेगा।*

----------


## ingole

*ओलिंपिक के आखिरी दिन रविवार को भारतवासियों की निगाहें सुशील कुमार पर  टिकी हुई थी। वे स्वर्ण पदक के करीब तक पहुंच गए थे, लेकिन फाइनल में  जापानी पहलवान तातसुहिरो योनेमित्सु से 1-3 से हार गए। सुशील भारत के पहले  खिलाड़ी हैं, जिन्होंने लगातार दो ओलिंपिक में पदक जीतने का कमाल किया।*

----------


## ingole

*सुशील धुआंधार प्रदर्शन करते हुए फाइनल तक पहुंचे थे। पहले राउंड में  तातसुहिरो १-० से आगे थे। तातसुहिरो ने इकहरा पट लेकर एक अंक हासिल किया।  सुशील कुमार ने जवाबी अटैक की कोशिश की, लेकिन पहले राउंड में सुशील कोई  अंक हासिल नही कर पाए।  दूसरे राउंड में भी तातसुहिरो ने शुरुआत से आक्रामक रवैया अपनाया। कई  कोशिशों के बावजूद सुशील एक भी अंक नही जुटा पाए। तातसुहिरो ने दोहरा पट  मार सुशील को उठाया और डेंजर पॉजिशन में ले गए। इससे उन्होंने तीन अंक  हासिल किए। इसके बाद आक्रामक हुए सुशील ने इकहरा पट लेकर एक अंक हासिल  किया, लेकिन जापानी पहलवान ने इसके बाद सुशील को कोई मौका नहीं दिया। सुशील  की कोशिशों के बावजूद तातसुहिरो ने दूसरा राउंड ३-१ से जीत कर स्वर्ण पदक  हासिल किया।*

----------


## ingole

*सुशील के फाइनल मुकाबले में ये दांव काम आए-  इकहरा पट : दोनों पहलवान आमने सामने खड़े होते है, ऐसे में एक पहलवान दूसरे  का पैर खींचता है। इस दांव को इकहरा पट कहते हैं।  दोहरा पट : दोनों पहलवान आमने-सामने खड़े होते हैं, ऐसे में एक पहलवान  दूसरे के दोनों पैरों पर पकड़ जमा कर उस पर हावी होता है। इसे दोहरा पट  कहते हैं।  कुश्ती के नए नियम के अनुसार अंकों के आधार पर जीत के लिए 3 और चित करने पर  5 अंक से जीत मानी जाती है। यदि विरोधी ने किसी राउंड में एक अंक ले लिया  तो जीत 3-1 की मानी जाएगी। फाइनल में सुशील व तातसुहिरो के मैच में 3-1 से  ही फैसला हुआ। इतना ही नहीं सुशील ने जितने भी मुकाबले जीते फैसला 3-1 ही  अंकित हुआ*

----------


## ingole

*सुशील कुमार लंदन ओलिंपिक में डिसक्वालिफाई होते-होते बच गए। दरअसल तीन  प्रसिद्ध कोच महाबली सतपाल, यशवीर और विनोद कुमार के रहते सुशील का वजन 66  किलो की बजाय 67.5 किलो हो गया। सुशील को शनिवार को सुबह से शाम तक जमकर  अभ्यास इसलिए करना पड़ा, ताकि डेढ़ किलो वजन कम किया जा सके। सिर्फ पानी  पीकर पसीना बहाने के अलावा उन्होंने कुछ नहीं किया। वजन लेने के दौरान वे  66 किलो के निकले। वजन के बाद सुशील ने कुछ खाया, लेकिन कमजोरी बनी रही।  परिणाम यह हुआ कि वे डिहाइड्रेशन के शिकार हो गए।*

----------


## ingole

*ग्रीको रोमन पहलवान इंदौर के पप्पू यादव भी समय पर कोच के नहीं पहुंचने के  कारण 1996 के ओलिंपिक में 48 किलो के बजाय 52 किलो में खेलने के लिए मजबूर  हुए थे। वजन ज्यादा होने के कारण ही उन्हें 4 किलो ज्यादा वजन वर्ग में  खेलना पड़ा था।*

----------


## ingole

*दो साल पहले बढ़े हुए वजन के कारण एशियन चैंपियनशिप में सुशील डिसक्वालिफाई  हो चुके हैं। यह मामला इतना बढ़ गया था कि भारतीय कुश्ती संघ ने सुशील को  कारण बताओ नोटिस जारी किया था।*

----------


## ingole

*भारत के राम सिंह यादव ओलिंपिक की मैराथन स्पर्धा में ७८वें स्थान पर रहे।  उन्होंने २ घंटे ३०.०५ मिनट का समय निकाला। यु****ा के स्टीफन किप्रोटिच ने  २ घंटा ०८.०१ मिनट का समय लेकर स्वर्ण जीता। यह यु****ा का लंदन गेम्स में  पहला स्वर्ण है। रजत केन्या के अबेल किरूई (२ घंटा ०८.२७ मिनट) और कांस्य  केन्या के ही किपसांग विल्सन किप्रोटिच (२ घंटा ०९.३७ मिनट) ने अपने नाम  किया। मैराथन में हिस्सा लेने वाले धावकों में से १५ धावक तो रेस ही पूरी  नहीं कर पाए। मैराथन दौड़ लंदन के ऐतिहासिक स्थलों से गुजरी। यह बकिंघम  पैलेस के निकट माल से शुरू हुई और वहीं खत्म हुई।*

----------


## ingole

*ओलिंपिक रजत विजेता शूटर विजय कुमार और कांस्य जीतने वाले पहलवान योगेश्वर  दत्त इस साल राजीव गांधी खेल रत्न पाने के प्रबल दावेदार हैं। देश का यह  सर्वोच्च खेल पुरस्कार २९ अगस्त को खेल दिवस के दिन दिया जाता है। लंदन  ओलिंपिक में छह भारतीय खिलाडिय़ों ने पदक हासिल किए हैं। इनमें से चार  सुशील कुमार, गगन नारंग, साइना नेहवाल और एमसी. मेरीकॉम को पहले ही खेल  रत्न मिल चुका है। विजय और योगेश्वर दोनों ओलिंपिक पदक पाने के बाद इस साल  खेल रत्न बन सकते हैं। हालांकि २०११-१२ के लिए इस पुरस्कार के नामों की  सिफारिश की जा चुकी है। इनमें राहुल द्रविड़ (क्रिकेट), रंजन सोढ़ी, संजीव  राजपूत (शूटिंग), संदीप ङ्क्षसह (हॉकी), सोमदेव देववर्मन (टेनिस), ज्वाला  गुट्टा (बैडमिंटन), विकास कृष्ण (मुक्केबाज) शामिल हैं, लेकिन खेल मंत्रालय  विजय और योगेश्वर की उपलब्धियों पर संज्ञान लेकर उन्हें इस पुरस्कार के  लिए चुन सकता है। साल २००८-०९ में विजेंद्र सिंह, सुशील कुमार और मैरीकॉम  को संयुक्त रूप से खेल रत्न दिया गया था।*

----------


## ingole

*लंदन ओलिंपिक में सिल्वर मेडल जीतने पर पहलवान सुशील कुमार के सीनियर  पहलवान व कोच और पानीपत के पहलवानों में भी खुशी का माहौल है। वे इस मेडल  को महज मेडल न समझ कर देश में कुश्ती खेल को एक नए आयाम से जोड़कर देख रहे  हैं। उन्हें गोल्ड न मिलने की गम तो है, लेकिन वे इसे गोल्ड से कम भी नहीं  आंक कर देख रहे हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*पूर्व अंतरराष्ट्रीय कुश्ती प्रशिक्षक प्रेमसिंह आंतिल ने बताया कि उसने  सुशील को अभ्यास करने से लेकर अखाड़े में कई बार नामी पहलवानों को पटखनी  देते देखा है। उसकी सबसे बड़ी खासियत स्पीड से विरोधी पर हावी होना और सही  समय पर सही दांव का खेलना है। सुशील के ओलिंपिक के फाइनल तक पहुंचाने के  सफर में इरानी टंगी व बाजा दांव रहा है। इन्हीं के बूते उसने विरोधियों को  चारो खाने चितकर दिया है।*

----------


## ingole

*हरियाणा केसरी का खिताब जीत चुके पहलवान सोहन बांध का कहना है कि इंडिया  कैंप में कई बार सुशील उससे मिलते थे। इतने बड़े स्टार होने के बावजूद उसे  अहम छूकर नहीं गया है। वे सीनियर पहलवानों का सम्मान करते हैं।अनुशासन व  मेहनत के दम पर सुशील ने जो मुकाम हासिल किया है उसे पाने की हर पहलवान की  हसरत है।*

----------


## ingole

*हरियाणा स्टेट चैंपियन संदीप गाहल्याण कहते हैं कि ओलंपिक में दूसरी बार  पदक जीतकर सुशील ने दिखा दिया है कि भारत के पहलवानों में भी दम है। अब  सुशील पहलवानों के लिए आदर्श बन गए हैं। योगेश्वर ने भी ब्रांज मेडल दिलाकर  कुश्ती की साख बरकरार रखी है। उसने कई बार सुशील को छत्रसाल में अभ्यास  करते देखा है, जो कि हर पहलवान के बूते नहीं है।*

----------


## ingole

*सुशील कुमार फाइनल में मिली हार से निराश हैं, लेकिन उन्हें इस बात की  संतुष्टि है कि उन्होंने अपनी ओर से पूरी कोशिश की और रजत पदक जीता।  उन्होंने कहा,"मैं थोड़ा निराश तो हूं क्योंकि मेरा मुकाबला मेरी टक्कर के  पहलवान से था और मैं चैंपियन बन सकता था। अगर मैं पहला दाव लगाता, तो शायद  मैं चैंपियन होता लेकिन जापानी खिलाड़ी ने पहले आक्रमण किया जिसकी वजह से  जीत उसके हाथ लगी। इस स्तर के मुकाबले में छोटी-छोटी कमियां भी बड़ी साबित  हो जाती हैं।" उन्होंने अपनी जीत का श्रेय अपने माता-पिता, कोच सतपाल (जो सुशील के ससुर  भी हैं) और अपनी पत्नी को दिया। उनकी पत्नी उनका मैच देखने के लिए स्टेडियम  में मौजूद थीं*

----------


## ingole

*सुशील  की उपलब्धियां-  2010 स्वर्ण, कॉमनवेल्थ गेम्स 2010 स्वर्ण, विश्व कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप 2009 स्वर्ण, जर्मन ग्रां प्री 2008 कांस्य, बीजिंग ओलंपिक्स 2008 कांस्य, एशियन कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप 2007 स्वर्ण, राष्ट्रमंडल कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप 2005 स्वर्ण, राष्ट्रमंडल कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप 2003 स्वर्ण, राष्ट्रमंडल कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप 2003 कांस्य, एशियन कुश्ती चैंपियनशिप*

----------


## ingole

*साल 1996 से लेकर 2004 तक हमारे पास सिर्फ एक ओलिंपिक पदक था, उसके बाद ये  बढ़कर तीन हुआ और अब छह तक पहुंचा है। एक स्वर्ण पदक और दो रजत पदक से बढ़कर इस बार दो रजत और चार कांस्य पदक  भारत की झोली में आए हैं। सुशील कुमार ने साबित कर दिया कि वो भारत के अब  तक के सर्वश्रेष्ठ ओलंपियन हैं। सेमीफाइनल और फाइनल के बीच पेट की समस्या  ने उन्हें गोल्ड मेडल से वंचित रख दिया। यदि लंदन ओलंपिक में भाग लेने  वाले भारतीय स्टार खिलाड़ियों की बात करें तो सिर्फ एमसी मेरीकॉम ही अपने  करियर का उत्कृष्ट समापन करते हुए दिखीं, लेकिन बैडमिंटन खिलाड़ी साइना  नेहवाल, बॉक्सर देवेंद्रो और दुर्भाग्यशाली रहे विकास कृष्णन दोनों अभी भी  किशोर हैं और उनका भविष्य बेहद उज्ज्वल है। सुशील कुमार अभी सिर्फ 29 साल के हैं और ये उनका तीसरा ओलंपिक था। कांस्य  पदक जीतने वाले योगेश्वर दत्त भी 29 साल के ही हैं, जबकि क्वार्टर फाइनल तक  पहुंचने वाले अमित कुमार महज 19 साल के ही हैं। वे बहुत ही दुर्भाग्यशाली  रहे जब कुश्ती के टाई ब्रेक में उन्हें मैच गँवाना पड़ा। निशानेबाजों की मौजूदा खेप भी लंबे समय तक खेल जारी रख सकती है। इसलिए आने  वाले दिनों में गगन नारंग, विजय कुमार, मानवजीत संधू, रोंजन सोढ़ी के पास  अभी समय है। जॉयदीप कर्माकर चौथे स्थान पर रहे जबकि 21 वर्षीया हिना सिद्धू  के पास 10 मी. एअर पिस्टल में बढ़िया भविष्य है।*

----------


## ingole

*अमेरिका के दो विशेषज्ञों का कहना है कि ओलिंपिक में पदक पाने का संबंध कई  चीज़ों से है जिसमें सबसे अहम है किसी देश में प्रति व्यक्ति आय। नॉर्थवेस्टर्न यूनिवर्सिटी में कैलॉग स्कूल ऑफ मैनेजमेंट की मेगन बुसे और  कोलाराडो कॉलेज के इकॉनामिक्स प्रोफेसर डॉन जॉनसन कहते हैं कि देश में  खेलों की परंपरा और माहौल भी बहुत कुछ तय करता है कि कोई देश कितने पदक  जीतेगा। इन दोनों ने एक काल्पनिक सूची तैयार की थी। इसका आधार देशों के सकल घरेलू  उत्पाद और उनका आकार था। इसमें देशों के खेलों पर होने वाले खर्च और वहां  विभिन्न स्पर्धाओं में रुचि को आधार बना कर एक अनुमानित रैंकिग मॉडल तैयार  किया गया था। इसके मुताबिक भारत को 34 पदकों के साथ पांचवें स्थान पर होना  चाहिए था।*

----------


## ramsingh111

bharat ko is bar 6 medel mila jo abhi take ke bharatiya olampic ithihase ka sabse acha perdersan ha 

or hum umide kerte ha ki agle olampic me hu 16 medel jitage

----------

